# Asus Announces ROG ARES II



## RCuber (Jan 8, 2013)

I need a better job 



> Dual GPU video cards are nothing new, but there are very few companies that do it with the level of flair (and dare we say overkill) of Asus. Along with their standard reference-derived designs for products such as the GTX 690 and Radeon HD 6990, the company also produces one or two ultra-luxury custom designs that push the envelope in terms of performance, features, power, and size. These cards have been released under the ARES (AMD) and MARS (NVIDIA) brands, with the most recent entry being the dual-GTX580 based MARS II in 2011.
> 
> Now with CES upon us Asus has announced their next custom dual-GPU card, the Asus ARES II. Like the Radeon HD 5870 based ARES (I), the ARES II is effectively two Radeon video cards on a single board. Specifically, Asus is building a single card Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition crossfire solution, packing two overclocked 7970GE GPUs and 6GB of memory (3GB per GPU) on to a single card. Clockspeeds are at 1050MHz for the core and 6.6GHz for the memory, 50Mhz(5%) and 600MHz (10%) over a stock 7970GE respectively.
> 
> ...



*images.anandtech.com/doci/6561/AresII_575px.jpg
*images.anandtech.com/doci/6561/AresIIb_575px.jpg

AnandTech


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 8, 2013)

goddamn asus and their mighty innovations.. :drool:

what about microstuttering in CF??


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jan 8, 2013)

After getting a god job , I will get my hands on those.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 8, 2013)

^^only 999 cards will be manufactured


----------



## 101gamzer (Jan 8, 2013)

^Nice Asus is getting  Cooler day by day


----------



## debarshi (Jan 8, 2013)

Rs 75k for a Graphics Card.........., are those guys serious?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 9, 2013)

Also saw hat in some other site.
Now, this is called innovation!


----------



## RCuber (Jan 9, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Rs 75k for a Graphics Card.........., are those guys serious?



that not much.. there is diamond studded iPhones.. :rollseye: .. its a limited edition run and will usually be handtested by ASUS.

bump - added video


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 16, 2013)

my prediction: the buyer will $hit brix when direct x 12 launches


----------



## Naxal (Jan 16, 2013)

Connect a few of those and try the Windows password cracker system on that


----------

